
Rethinking how the US grows beef - okket
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/12/making-us-agriculture-sustainable-cut-beef-eating-in-half/
======
mc32
I wish they'd rethink the WEIRD initialism. Much of the growth in meat demand
from the US, AU, AR, BR, etc., is for satisfying demand from growing and
maturing economies like China, SEAsia, Russia, etc.

Sure, the "west" got there first, but almost every country exhibiting economic
vigor has seen an increased demand on animal protein.

------
hullsean
perhaps if we start pricing in the healthcare costs, the market will take care
of this problem.

~~~
tehramz
Healthcare costs for what? There’s a lot of evidence that a high fat low carb,
moderate protein diet is very healthy.

